# Waste Oil Boiler



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I am going to convert my wood fired boiler to burn waste oil....

All I need to do is build a steel tray to hold the waste oil.....and regulate the flow to the tray.

What I haven't figured out yet was the size of container...

The current boiler is 24 x 36 inside ....

I hope every one knows that only the surface will burn off once I light it....

So the question is.... How many btu for waste oil or diesel per sqft of surface area....

Note: Gallons would have nothing to do with it... other than burn time.

Been trying to find the answer to this but so far no luck....

Lets see if anyone can come up with an answer :thumbup:


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Roughly 130k per gallon of heating oil so doing some handy dandy conversion assuming only the top 1/8" of the oil ignites at once you'd get roughly 60k btu from that sized tray. 

roughly 864 cu inches in your try or 3.7 gallons divide by 8 for the 1/8" get .46 gallons *130k and walla 60K btu,


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks.....

60 K should work nicely....

going to weld up a tray before the weekend and test it out :thumbup:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

24" x 36" = 864 square inches. by the way could you take pictures of you installing the tray. i'm gator bite certified. breid................:rockon:


----------

